
Bitbucket down - napolux
https://bitbucket.org/?andItsGone
======
VoiceOfWisdom
Main site is back up for me, outage page[1] is still reporting that everything
is down.

Edit: Everything looks to be golden again.

[1] [http://status.bitbucket.org/](http://status.bitbucket.org/)

